# SOE - Souls Private Equity



## zeezee1962 (22 September 2006)

Anyone with a thought on soe?


----------



## zeezee1962 (26 September 2006)

someone out there must like this stock seems to be a lot of buying


----------



## ben73 (25 May 2007)

I have been holding this one for a while, but its getting boring.

Does anyone else hold it, or have any sentiment toward, or against it?


----------



## ben73 (28 June 2007)

zeezee1962 said:


> someone out there must like this stock seems to be a lot of buying





Again today the buyers greatly outnumber the sellers....  but still no volume...
hhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## drum (5 November 2007)

Anyone holding SOE?  I bought in today.  The share price has been floating around .225 for months.

Their NTA at 30th sep 07 was .27 per share which is a discount to start with and this only counts their unlisted investments at cost price.  THeir annaul report shows ampcontrol for one currently worth 18m, and was purchased for 12m which can only add to their value.

currently trading at a PE of 8.15

they reported profit up 57% on pcp

seems like a good deal to me, why is no-one interested?

As i said above, ive bought in and plan to hold long term.

I have no financial experience so I wouldn't listen much to what I say; check it out for yourself, I am a hack.


----------



## Rainmaker2000 (5 November 2007)

I don't know much about it.......but a few things   a) I know The Intelligent Investor mag covers it and had a positive view sometime ago so you might be able to google up an article or part of b) being a private equity, number one thing I'd watch out for is the fees the management are charging the company c)being private equity, your investment case in buying shares would mainly not be based on past financials but your appraisal of the assets which the entity owns......that will guide future earnings and value............anyway, hopefully some type of help


----------



## Pager (5 November 2007)

I bought SOE about 2 years ago for 18 cents, they invest in start up companys and those needing an injection of capital to grow, as an investor in SOE you will get access to any IPO,s that result from there investments.

It has to be viewed as a very long term investment, they do pay a dividend also thats fully franked, currently a couple of cents a year but that equels about 4.5% yeild so not bad.

Cheers

Pager


----------

